# ucla film school: am I too old?



## swordz81 (Apr 29, 2009)

i'm 28yrs old from north carolina with no college degree and no experience in the industry. My dream is to go to ucla film school. Am I too old to be considered for admission to undergrad? It will take me 2 years to get my GE courses out of the way. Am I setting my self up for disappointment with no experience? or should I try to get a mfa in film instead? please help


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 29, 2009)

No need to duplicate your posts.  You already have replies in your other thread!

Best of luck!


----------

